# YB/YBA FAQ



## Darkness (Jan 21, 2002)

Important Current Issue:

Note: This thread is intended for results - which I will move over from other threads as needed. So please don't post here unless you have a question or an addition to the FAQ.
Also, after a while, I'll delete all posts that are not necessary to the FAQ so that it remains readable. 

Just a fun thingy bit from me(Rei), I've started to trim this thread down to hopefully just simple questions/answers.


----------



## Darkness (Jan 21, 2002)

Links:

YB Generators and info (MidKnight's)
YB Fighter Registration
YB Teachers and Students Registration  If you want to open a dojo/gang, post about it in this thread *first*!
Judge Request Thread
(Old) Hall of Records
New Hall of Records
Judge Registration
*A glade of Olympia, home of the blue belts*

Chat Room Note: Enter #yb as your channel.

YBA Generators and info
YBA Registration
Wicht's Lair (intro thread)

Trimmed out Lady Diamond's as requested
Fixed spelling on Kalanyr's thingy bobber
Link Update


----------



## Berandor (Jan 23, 2002)

*Yb Faq!*

Hello all, and welcome to the *Fight Club*! Here, we play several games, most prominent of these being "You B'astard!" and the "You B'astard! Adventure", or better yet, "YB!" and "YBA". Yes, I know you probably have some questions, and I hope the following FAQ will help you finding the corresponding answers. If not, do not hesitate to open a thread and ask.

*General Questions*

*Q: What is "You B'astard!" (YB)?*
_A:_ YB started as a simple game of randomly rolling silly sounding combat moves, just as in your favorite B-Movie kung-fu film. However, when its creator, Number47, brought the game online, the game quickly evolved into something bigger.
     Now, it is a game of make-believe fights between two (or sometimes more) combatants. The fights are played out here, on this board. Now, it wouldn't be fun if you would have to write your own attack, because the better writer would most certainly win all the time. And it's all about fun, isn't it?
      So, we used the basic notes for creating the moves and refined them, editing the combat styles as well as the method of generating them, and put them online into the Generator. You can find a link to it in this very thread. (For ease of reference: it is here!)
       With this problem out of the way, the fun could begin.

*Q: How do I play YB?*
_A:_ Well, the fight itself is very easy. One fighter issues a challenge, and another fighter answers it. Then, each fighter goes to the Generator site, and hits the button "Insult" once. This causes the generator to spill out some random insult. _All fights begin with an insult round_, unless specified otherwise.
    You can write some flavor text to go with your insult, but you don't have to. The next thing to do is _wait for the judges_. Somehow, the ancient judges of the land know when a fight is taking place, and they come to ... well, judge it. At first, they set the match (that is what the "Judges" button is for, see below), and then declare the winner of the insult round.
_The winner of the insult round can determine the length of the match_. At the moment, there are two possibilities: Two Flags, or Three Flags. In a two flag match, all you need to win is get two flags to your side; in a three flag match, you need three flags (Sounds simple? Fear not, it stays that way!)
      When the length of the match is determined, both fighters attack by generating combat moves from the Generator. This is done by pressing the "Move" button. Each round, the judges will determine the better move and give _one flag to the winning fighter_. However, in order to get one flag to your side, you must first get rid of the flags your opponent already has. So if you won the first round ("One flag to you!"), if you lost the second round, the flag you just won would be put back in the middle, and the match would be tied again ("All flags neutral!")
      The process of generating moves continues until one fighter has managed to get the specified number of flags for winning. If this happens, _the judges declare the winner and post advancement._

*Q: Can anybody play the game?*
_A:_ Yes. (Although at one time, we were considering to disallow geeks from playing. However, as it turned out, we were sabotaging our consumer base, so we left the game open for all.)

*Q: How do I join?*
_A:_ That is easy. You just invent your own personal fighter. Name him any way you wish. Although many people use their user ID for their fighter (at least for the first one), there is no obligation to do so.
      Your fighter will start out as a *White Belt, with a record of 0-0.* You are probably prepared to follow some complicated guidelines for making up your fighter - however, there are none. Just name him, and if you want to, invent a little backstory, and you are ready to go.
      Now, only two things remain: First, go to the "YB Fighter Registration" and post your fighter there. You just need to post her name, nothing else, as you haven't fought anybody yet.
     Second, you must look for a fight. Now, that doesn't mean to go to a biker bar or something similar. You need to find someone who is willing to fight you online. You've got two possibilities for doing this:
     A) Post a Challenge. Start a new thread. Choose a title that represents your challenge. ("Challenge to White Belts." -  "Open Challenge." - "Challenge to George.")
When someone accepts your challenge, edit your thread title so that it shows the fight that is happening within. ("Me vs. George.")
You might want to include the number of rounds in the title. When you are in need of a judge, it mis possible to proclaim that in the title, too. ("Me vs. George: Round 5. Judge needed!")
       B) Answer a Challenge. Go to a thread where a fighter has issued a chellenge, and accept it by posting your acceptance. All the title editing will be done for you, then.
After the fight is over, please revisit the Fighter Registration and update the information there. post who you fought, and who won. Additionally, state your new rank (and your fight record, if you wish).

*Q: You keep talking about flavor text. Why?*
_A:_ Although the generated moves are all you need for fighting and enjoying YB!, we found that most fighters tend to remain _In Character_ while fighting. That means that they adopted a certain persona to go with their fighter's name, much like role-playing games.
The habit of posting flavor text within a fight has led to In-Character-Threads, where the fighters meet and talk to each other, without actually fighting.
There have also been alliances, friendships, and feuds that evolved, and we even have had some fighters that fell in love with each other.
So, if you'd like to, we strongly encourage role-playing your fighter in addition to posting her moves.

*Q: Is there a code of conduct?*
_A:_ There are a few suggestions when playing YB! First of all, the nature of the generator makes "fishing" - the multiple generation of moves to get a perfect attack - very easy. We trust in you not to. Fishing for moves is cheating, and will lead you to isolation in the game; nobody will fight you anymore.
The same goes for making two user IDs and fighting each other; or even judging one of your own fights.
It is also considered bad manners to fight in several official fights at once; if you are so encouraged to play, we suggest you make all but one fight unofficial.
One last thing: Even when posting flavor text, try not to interfere with your opponent too much, or assume what his character reacts like. Some players have very elaborate backstories and plans, and it wouldn't be nice if you'd somehow endanger these plans. If you really want to try something, please contact the player via chat or e-mail, and ask permission.

That's all. Why aren't you fighting already? Oh, you still got some questions. Well, look no further.


*Fighters (Belts and Advancement)*

*Q: You were talking about  my fighter being a "White Belt". Does that mean there are ranks in this game?*
_A:_ Yes. As the game evolved, we were starting to feel that fighting other imaginary fighters was all well and nice, but it would be much more fun if someone who won a lot of fights could undermine her bragging with something, be it status or power.
    So, we thought of a way to rank each fighter corresponding to what she achieved. As the game was about random Kung-Fu moves, we used different belt colors to symbolize experience and power.
    The White Belt, as it is, stands for the inexperienced fighter. Every fighter starts out as a white, and has to move upwards from there.

*Q: What happens when my fighter is dead?*
_A:_ The fighter in question is not allowed to be played any more. You must invent a new persona. As of now, there is no plan to include an undeath path. (However, you could easily make your new fighter an undead fighter, and have him follow one of the other paths... even an undead version of your killed character, if you'd like; but you'd start over as a white belt).

Still some questions unanswered? Head over to the next section. It deals with judging.

*JUDGING*

*Q: So my fights are judged. Who are these judges?*
_A:_ A judge is a fellow YB! player. When you are in need of a judge, you post a request into the "Judge Request" thread.

*Q: Can just anyone judge?*
_A:_ Yes. Although you need some knowledge of the rules before advancing the players at the end of the fight, the actual judging in the fight is not too hard.
Anybody who'd like to try can judge; although the fighters have the right to vote against aspecific judge, this rarely happens.

*Q: What about advancement, then?*
_A:_ Well, advancement is what happens to each fighter after a fight. Do they get a new belt, new powers? Or do they lose some? 
At the end of a fight, the judge posts the changes to each fighter and gives them their new powers, if applicable. Normally, some flavor text is given, too, but it is not a must.
In order to advance fighters correctly, you need to know what happens to the fighters, of course. So at the beginning, this could be difficult. But it's possible to ask other players for the correct advancement, so even if you have no clue about it, you can still judge.

*Q: So, how exactly do I judge two random combat moves?*
_A:_ Excellent question. The nature of the generator makes the moves very hard to compare. There is no "power chart" that gives points for specific styles or combinations. The judge himself needs to find out which move he likes best; only if he doesn't have a clear favorite, he can look at certain specifics. The judging method is as follows:

Judge insults. There is no guideline here... just judge which insult you like better. Don't look at how the insult is used in the flavor text, just judge the insults themselves.
Set the match. You must set the fight to a sepcific location, time, and day. In order to do this, go to the generator site, and press the "Masters" button once. Then post the generated message in the fight thread.
[/list=1]
Now, the fight commences in earnest. The most important part for you is judging the different attacks. How? Here's how:
Judge the moves. Just look at the moves. If there's one move that you like better, that's the winner. Perhaps the combinations seems to be a very strong attack, or a good defense. Or one move is so funny that the other move pales in comparison. Either way, if you like one move better, that's all you need.
If there is a winner now, declare it. Otherwise, proceed to step 2.
The condistions, or setting of the fight. Look at the setting you provided at the beginning of the fight. If there is a move that equals (or is similar) to the day, give themove some positive credit. If it is the total opposite, reduce the power. Next, do the same with the place of the fight, and finally with the time of day.
Note that, however, matching the day is more powerful than matching the place, and that is better than matching the time of day. 
If there is a winner now, declare it. Otherwise, proceed to step 3.
Compare the standings of the fighter. If one fighter is of higher rank than the other, she is the winner. If the fighters are equal, or equivalent, then there is no clear winner. Two fighters from different paths can be equivalent; for example, a Dirty Bastard 0 is equivalent to a Yellow Belt 0.
If there is a winner now, declare it. Otherwise, proceed to step 4.
Compare the fighters' record. Substract the number of losses from the number of wins. The higher result wins. However, the number cannot be below 0. If both fighters have more losses than wins, compare the total number of fights they have fought in. The fighter with the higher number is the winner. If the number is equal, the fighter with more wins is also the winner of this round. If all is equal, then there is no clear winner.
If there is a winner now, declare it. Otherwise, proceed to step 5.
Judge the moves. We're back at step 1. Take another look at the moves, and decide which is better. Perhaps one move defends against the other's style? Either way, you must find a winner now.
There must be a winner now; there can be no draw. Declare the winner.
[/list=1]
Note that normally, step 1 should be all you need to judge.

Now you know the basics of judging a fight. In the next installment, we will take a look at advanced options and tricky situations.
After having declared the winner, move the flags. Put one flag to the winner's side, or if her opponent had some flags on her side, put one back into neutral position. Also note the number of rounds you are in. 

*Advanced Questions*

*Q: How long does the average fight last?*
_A:_ That's difficult to say in real time. A two-flag match normally lasts about ten rounds, and a three flag match for about fifteen to twenty rounds - though there have been much shorter and longer fights.
The rest depends on the posting frequency of the fighters. Sometimes, three or four rounds are resolved in one hour, other times, there is one round each day. If you can post but once a day, or want to have a quick fight, you should say so from the start, so other people don't get annoyed.
Generally, though, it is possible to have two to three fights per week.

*Q: What if my opponent doesn't show up?*
_A:_ If your opponent doesn't show up, he can be forced to forfeit the fight. If 24 hours have passed since his last posting, you can ask the judge to declare the forfeit. If insults have been exchanged already, the fight is resolved as if the no-show lost the match, and both fighters are advanced.
It is entirely possible, of course, to form an agreement to wait should one opponent be unable to post for a short period of time.

*Q: What if a judge doesn't show up?*
_A:_ You can always ask for a new judge. It is suggested, though, that you keep one judge in a match, so unless the missing judge told you to look for a new one, or 24 hours have passed since his last judgement, try and wait for her.

*Q: What if a fight lasts too long?*
_A:_ A judge has the right to declare a match _Sudden Death_. That means, the winner of the next round is the winner of the fight - no matter how the actual standings were.
The fighters can ask the judge for making it Sudden Death, or the judge can ask the fighters if they object, but the judge has the final say in this matter.

*How can I determine the experience of a judge?*
_A:_ We have introduced ranks for the judges. Any player can be a judge. When a judge has done a good job judging and advancing a fight, he can be promoted to _Journeyman Judge_ by one of the Master Judges.
When a Journeyman Judge has shown his excellence with the rules, by solving a very difficult problem or by correcting a Master Judge, he can be proposed to become a _Master Judge_, himself. With two Master Judges agreeing on that matter, the judge in question is promoted. 

*Q: The fights are too random for me. Is there a different method for fighting?*
_A:_ At the moment, there are three different fights. Normally, the kind of fight is declared in the challenge.
Standard Match: this is the standard way of posting moves and being judged.
Strategy Match: in this type of fight, both combatants start by generating a _hand_ of five moves and posting them. From these five moves, the fighters can then choose their attacks. In a strategy match, both fighters post alternatingly.
After three combat rounds, each fighter generates a new hand. With the possibility of dumping two moves, this match type brings a more strategical aspect to the game.
Style Match: in this fight, the actually generated moves are but the basis for the flavor text. Judgement is by judging the flavor text alone. Did the fighter manage to describe the generated move in a imaginative way? Did the description make you laugh, or tremble with excitement? This is a rare variant of fighting, but it can be very rewarding.
Technically, the winner of the insult round can declare the type of match, though this is usually done only with regards to standard / strategy match, as some fighters are uncomfortable with the notion of a style match.

*Q: Can I do a death match?*
_A:_ Yes, you can. Just post it as a stipulation in your Challenge: "I challenge anybody to a Death match". When someone accepts your challenge, he is not obligated to kill you should he win, but he is aware of the fact that losing to you would mean dying (for his character). You can also demand that the winner of the fight must kill the loser, so you wouldn't take any chances.

*Q: What other stipulations can I demand?*
_A:_ Anything others would agree to, unless it breaks the standard rules. For example, you can ask for a specific judge, or a specific rank of judges (Journeyman, Master).
You can also challenge a specific fighter, or only specific ranks / paths. You can demand a certain number of flags, or style of match. You can have the match take place on a certain day, or even choose the entire setting for a fight.
You can demand the losing fighter joining the winners dojo (if possible), or anything else that comes to your mind.
You _cannot_, however, demand that a win would count for three wins, or anything else that breaks the rules.
Naturally, the more stipulations you have, the less probable is a fighter that accepts your challenge.

*Q: Can I make training fights?*
_A:_ Yes. These are called unofficial fights. In an unofficial fight, you can test new combat modes, or just fight without the match counting. Both fighters should be aware of the unofficial status of the match, however.

*Q: What if I suspect that my opponent, or one of the fighters in a fight I judge, is cheating?*
_A:_ That is a tricky situation. If you are really sure something is amiss, tell the fighter in question via e-mail, or private message, or in a private chatroom. Just ask him first.
If that doesn't help, and you still are really sure that the fighter is cheating, then call him out officially. The fighter should have a good explanation then. Otherwise, he will be shunned by the rest of the participants.

*Q: Can I fight in Chat mode?*
_A:_ Yes, you can. You can find the chat here: http://www.d20reviews.com/chat.htm
Just enter the chat room #yb, and you are set to go. Of course, you need at least one opponent and one judge who are in said chat room, too.
We even have a Meowthbot that generates YB moves for you, so you don't need to go to the generator site.
" mb! ybmove " will generate a public attack. Privately, just ybmove will generate a move for you.
At the moment, there is only the move generator, so the insults and the setting must still be accessed by the generator site.

Now, you are informed better than most. Still need information?
Well, there's only the different powers of the fighters to explain...
as we are restructuring at the moment, this could take a while...


I fixed the link to the fighter registration thread so it points to the new thread, and also a vb code tag. 

-Darkness

Updated Generator link - Rei
Updated Many Links


----------



## Lady Diamond (Jan 27, 2002)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> *Okay, this may not go here, but I'm not entirely sure where else to put it, and it would definitely be useful in an FAQ...
> 
> What do you do if the generators for insults and moves do not work for your computer? *




Good question for the FAQ.  Here's what you can do:

*For the domain-hosted generators accessed via Netscape or Internet Explorer using a URL (universal resource locator):*

(1) Check the URL, make sure it is correct.

(2) The generator does Not work with earlier versions of Netscape (prior to vers 6).  This is a known bug that will not be fixed.

(3) Check to make sure your browser has javascript capabilities enabled. 

(4) Report all errors to the Fight Club boards, copy/paste the exact error if possible.  State your OS (operating system), version and variety of the browser you're using.  State the time and date of the error.

(5) Note:  the backup YB/YBA generator hosted on AOL *will* be slow to load.  Please be patient.

*For the IRC-based bot named "MechaMeowth" used in IRC channel #yb on chat.psionic.net, created by Meowth(Reiella):*

(1) Make sure your firewall or ISP isn't interfering with access to IRC in general.

(2) If you're using the Javachat function link off the EN World Forum site, make sure you have java enabled on your browser.

(3) The software program *WinGate* has been known to cause problems with chat servers.  Do not use it with the psionic.net chat server. 

(4) Please see Meowth(Reiella) for all other questions.


*Did I miss anything?* 

Touched up MechaMeowth's nick


----------



## reiella (Feb 10, 2002)

MechaMeowth update stuff.

Public Commands (must be prefixed by !mb):
ybmove                - Generate a YB Move
ybinsult                - Generate a YB Insult
ybdinsult              - Generate a double YB Insult (Foul Spirit)
ybmaster             - Generate a YB Masters
status                  - Help for MechaMeowth

Private Commands (must be sent to MeowthBot privately, no prefix)
ybmove                - Generate a YB Move
ybhand                - Generate a YB Strategy Hand (Five Moves, numbered)
ybinsult                - Generate a YB Insult
ybdinsult              - Generate a double YB Insult (Foul Spirit)
ybmaster             - Generate a YB Masters

Other notes:
!mb status should give the latest list of commands

MechaMeowth logs all moves generated publicly or privately by the ybmove commands and the ybhand.
This is mostly for my benefit to verify that the psuedo-random behavior is suitably random.  If you wish for me to verify someone's move with MM, well ask me in private message in the chatroom or by email giving their name/nick and a rough timeframe (and prefably a link to the thread where it occured).  I hope this won't be needed however.  Afterall, it is just a game.

Updated command list


----------



## graydoom (Feb 17, 2002)

Crow said:
			
		

> If my YBA character and my YB character are the same (both are named crow, with same background/abilities/powers) and one dies, does the other die too



No. YB and YBA, despite being very similar, are two entirely different games. If your character in one dies, the character in the other is entirely unaffected (unless you want him to be affected).


> Whose call is this?



It is entirely your call. _If_ you want, you could do this. You _could_ have one fighter die when the other did, but you do not have to.


----------



## reiella (Feb 25, 2002)

Well, just noticed that we changed the java client recently (and it also can't select text frustratingly enough).

So now I must recommend that people use mIRC or another chat client that can be found by going through www.psionics.net's webpage and following the chat buttons.

With the latest mIRC the server is on the list as "Psionics: Montreal, CA" or somesuch, the important part is the first 'Psionics'.

The server's address if you need to add it to a client's list is chat.psionics.net (port 6667).

The channel where yb stuff goes on is #yb.

Also, the change with the web-chat interface means that in order to get to #yb, you need to stop in another channel first (and then type "/join #yb" sans the quotation marks).


----------



## reiella (Jan 25, 2003)

The style list is actually psuedo-private.

Private in that it isn't explicitly listed anywhere except the generators .

Anycase, here's a C+P from the generators with the Style/Location/Mod lists.

styles {"snake" "lizard" "crane" "raven" "fox" "wolf" "tiger" "panther" "weasel" "rat" "spider" "scorpion" "crab" "turtle" "blizzard" "tsunami" "cherry blossom" "lotus blossom" "willow" "oak" "mantis" "grasshopper" "dagger" "sword" "trident" "spear" "hammer" "mace" "staff" "nunchaku" "kama" "scythe" "fist" "foot" "claw" "fang" "phoenix" "dragon" "unicorn" "ki-rin" "chimera" "manticore" "whip" "chain" "lightning" "thunder" "west wind" "east wind" "southern cross" "northstar" }

locs {"rapids" "waterfall" "sea" "ocean" "swamp" "marsh" "castle" "tower" "canyon" "ravine" "cemetery" "grotto" "cavern" "badlands" "wastelands" "beach" "desert" "atoll" "island" "city" "village" "ruins" "pillar" "heavens" "clouds" "foothills" "peaks" "brush" "forest" "fountain" "well" "orchard" "paradise" "volcano" "hells" "prairie" "plain" "ricefield" "vineyard" "labyrinth" "dungeon" "temple" "shrine" "tundra" "glacier" "clearing" "glade" "cliff" "bluff" }

mods { "avenging" "ferocious" "cautious" "relentless" "calm" "confidant" "joyful" "courageous" "wrathful" "sad" "crouching" "flying" "falling" "rolling" "running" "tumbling" "leaping" "twisting" "balancing" "speeding" "tricky" "invisible" "stealthy" "sneaky" "sly" "evasive" "secret" "unseen" "hidden" "shadowy" "diamond" "jade" "onyx" "pearl" "opal" "gold" "silver" "topaz" "emerald" "ruby" "irresistible" "invincible" "mighty" "perfect" "faultless" "flawless" "pure" "superior" "transcendent" "supreme" }


----------



## reiella (Mar 16, 2003)

Current Issues/Suggestions:

YB 2.1 Rules Update including Location Immunities, Unholy/Holy Warrior, and Arena Fighter changes: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=37286

Dishonored Dojo Change: http://enworld.cyberstreet.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=44222


----------



## LuYangShih (Aug 25, 2003)

Are the pages linked to on this thread up to date and accurate as far as the rules go?  I seem to recall that MidKnights pages were out of date.  If so, can someone provide a link to the latest rules?


----------



## Knight Otu (Aug 25, 2003)

I believe that these rules are the most current. However, there might be some rules not yet updated.


----------



## LuYangShih (Aug 25, 2003)

My thanks.


----------



## Tyreus (Mar 25, 2004)

Why is YB the only game in this forum? I got the impression that it was for all arena games... (sorry if this isn't supposed to be here, please answer the question then delete the post after 1 day, I'll have seen it by then. Thanks.)


----------



## Kalanyr (Mar 25, 2004)

YB is the only game in this forum because the Game of Death seemed to die a couple of months after YB did. And no one else has had any arena games to play in here I guess. Its still fulling open for that purpose if you're proposing such a thing though.


----------



## tester (Feb 6, 2005)

*test*

fcvdfdfsdf*fsdafsdaf* asdfdsaf *sdafsdafsdaf*sdafsdasdafsdafaf


----------

